
Older Chromebooks, including the original Pixel, won’t run Android apps - okket
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/05/if-you-want-to-run-android-apps-on-chromebooks-youll-need-a-newer-model/
======
AdmiralAsshat
A little disappointing, given that I own a first-gen Chromebook Pixel and have
kept ChromeOS on it with the hopes that it would eventually get Android apps.

Maybe it's time to finally wipe out ChromeOS altogether and install Fedora on
it.

